# Kelly, how is Indi doing? (CavePaws)



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I haven't seen an update on Indi, unless I missed it? 

How is she doing? Healing up ok?? 

Sending healing vibes her way so she can get back in the action again soon!:grouphug:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, she is still grinning from ear to ear everyday! Unfortunately she hasn't been able to do much at all. I have to keep her pretty quiet. That means she can only play with the other pups inside the house, and no tug of wars with each other which is the all time favorite in this house. I think it's been kind of sad for her but she is getting tons of TLC and obedience training. I've just been working tricks that don't require her to do anything truly physical. I think I'll put a tricks video up of her soon. She's just been learning a lot to tire her mind out. The most physical exercise she has done is me taking her to my sisters house for a visit where she got to sniff around their yards and walks in the front yard and backyard of our house. I'm too scared to even walk her around the block yet. Her cuts are healing up nicely, I'm kind of scared they will scar but oh well, that's aesthetic all I'm hoping for is nicely healed up tendons, ligaments, muscles, and joints. I talked to a veterinarian who is taking an agility class with me and she will have a look over Indi whenever I feel like I want to maybe start some exercise up with her. I have her on Metacam, gets about 6 chicken feet a day, 3 fish oil supplements and I give her meals of fish every other day. I'm going to order some beef gullet and trachea for her as well. I've been doing our own form of "hydrotherapy" a couple of times a day by having her lay down in a baby pool while I run the hose over her hurt leg. Since she is so labby this is like heaven to her and has actually stopped her from itching at it too much. She isn't limping on it at all and seems to be trying to walk at her normal rate, a very very fast trot, but I'm always slowing her down and putting her on a leash to walk her around the house like she's an old lady. I think she gets annoyed with my constant nagging. xD


We plan on taking her down to the lake and letting her swim on leash with me as the first form of exercise she gets. Then I'll start walking her around the block when it looks like she is stronger, then we'll do very short jogs, then maybe we'll walk up a couple of hills, then we'll start over with agility...By start over I mean I'll have her jumping 4 inches, then 6 inches, then 8 inches, and work it alllll the way back up to her regulation jump height of 22 inches. I'm really open to anyone's opinion on how I should work her back into exercise. I'm just so freaked out right now and don't want to do anything for a few more weeks.

Thanks for your support and thoughts Kelley. They are very much appreciated. :]


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Indi has been on my mind too. I am glad that she is recovering. How about you, are you feeling better?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, I'm taking aspirin and fish oil supplements.  I need to go have my hand x-rayed some time soon, I've just been putting it off because my insurance deductible is crummy...When I first got to her to hold her up when she had her accident she grabbed just about any part of my body she could and crunched. Thankfully, not as hard as she could have because if that had been the case I'd have holes all over my body and numerous broken bones; the dog has excellent bite inhibition I give her that. But anyway, we don't know what's wrong with my hand it has these knots that have slowly gotten a bit bigger. I think it might just be that I fractured a really small bone and it is healing which is why the lump is there...It's not constantly painful or anything, it's just if it gets bumped or if I use it for lifting or holding anything kind of heavy it starts hurting. So, I'm trying not to use it much.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm glad she is in good spirits, and she's getting lots of TLC!! Give her a big hug from us!

The only thing I can suggest is just taking it slow. It sounds like you are doing everything right, and the hydrotherapy & slowly transitioning into activities is working well for her. Maybe a nice rub down before & after she does anything physical to keep her from stiffening up??


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes, that was what I was thinking! I'm saddened to say that sometimes I didn't adequately warm her up for agility, which I know I should have, so now I am going to be doing more warm ups and stretching with her beforehand. I took a dog massage class about a year ago with Indi just to see how she liked it, no surprise the queen bee loved it since it was all about her. But the woman we took the class from does Canine massage and Acupressure, here is her link. I don't think Indi would let her do a massage the way she would need to so I think I'll ask her if she can do private lessons on how to stretch and massage the area. I just wish Indi was calm and let strangers touch her without going stiff or making a fuss, it would make this a lot easier for me to get her in for something like massage or acupressure!

edit: And lol, I've been so excited about that Emu, I'm getting more excited about it now because apparently it has anti-inflammatory properties. I kind of want to get some Emu oil too. ;p


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Seriously, Indi is one hell of a lucky dog. You couldn't be doing anymore for her than you already are. I'm really impressed.......


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, thanks Penny. She's my special baby. I'm madly in love with that dog and it hurts me to see her like this so I'm just doing what I know I can do within my budget. When it all boils down to it Indi is my best friend on earth, she's been with me through some of my toughest times and never gives up on us.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Lol, thanks Penny. She's my special baby. I'm madly in love with that dog and it hurts me to see her like this so I'm just doing what I know I can do within my budget. When it all boils down to it Indi is my best friend on earth, she's been with me through some of my toughest times and never gives up on us.


That is one of THE best relationships you can have on this earth, I believe. 

Indi is a lucky gal to have such a caring and devoted owner. I have a special bond with all of my dogs, but I think Nallah is the dog that understands me and knows me to a "T". She's been there through thick & thin and she know ME like the back of her paw. She's there to comfort me when I need it and to push me when I need the extra push. 

Heal up Indi, your momma loves you!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a feeling that you were still hurting. I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

It's okay, I'm sure I'll be fine. I'm just trying to give it time to heal.

Yes, I so agree it is one of the best relationships you can possibly have. It's so funny that the being I feel closest to on this planet doesn't even speak the same language!


----------

